
UK sets new net zero greenhouse gas emissions by 2050 target - jmsflknr
https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2019/06/uk-sets-net-greenhouse-gas-emissions-2050-target-190612065021677.html
======
PeterStuer
Politicians always seem to set lofty climate goals far in the future, or at
least beyond the 'next two elections' horizon, while at the same time
completely failing to take any action in the present. Then when the date
finally rolls around, remember talk about '2010' and '2020' targets, they
again stress their solid intentions for the next decade or more, while going
on with business as usual in the current term.

~~~
perfunctory
All my hope is now vested in these guys
[https://rebellion.earth](https://rebellion.earth)

